# Any SGI /east point fishing reports?



## Mike in Al (May 21, 2018)

I will be staying on the beach at SGI next week . Looks like it may be a rainy week but I don't mind getting wet if the fish are biting. Anybody know if any pompano are still around or anything biting in the surf? It seems that the pompano are usually not plentiful the last week of May when we are there. I will also be doing some wading for trout /redfish/flounder on both sides of the bay. How are they biting now. Any advice on any species appreciated.


----------



## BWebb88 (May 22, 2018)

sadly i dont have a report for you. but im curious how you do, because ill be there a month from now. 
i bet the reds are in the bay pretty good by now. if they are, you can try throwing a mullet in the channel right by the boyscout boat ramp in the state park. 

let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rabun (May 22, 2018)

Wish I could help you out Mike with some first hand intel.  I do refer to this fishing report...it's not for SGI, but close enough for common patterns.  It's been a screwy Spring so i wouldn't be surprised if you can still get into some pompano.

I will be down to Indian Pass the week of 6/10 looking for the elusive red snapper and other finned critters.  I hope you have some luck next week!  Let us know.

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2018/05/18/panhandle-weekend-fishing-4cast/


----------



## Mike81 (May 22, 2018)

We go down every year the last week of May.  I usually do pretty good in the surf and so so in the bay.  The trout have been spawning in years past in the surf and are full of roe this week.  I did really well first thing in the morning with a bone colored super spook and in the evenings with a weightless fluke.  You do not need to throw it out far, they are usually around the wave crash.  I have also had good luck with the gulp shrimp in the new penny color with a red jig head bouncing it off the bottom.  When we go to the east end we go through the gate and all the way to the end.  We threw 1/4oz silver johnson spoons out to the deep water and reel it in slow and caught blues, spanish, and trout.   We have also throw that spoon over the grass and caught trout as well.  The bite seems to be different every year we go down.  Just have to figure out what they want.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rabun (May 23, 2018)

Mike81 said:


> We go down every year the last week of May.  I usually do pretty good in the surf and so so in the bay.  The trout have been spawning in years past in the surf and are full of roe this week.  I did really well first thing in the morning with a bone colored super spook and in the evenings with a weightless fluke.  You do not need to throw it out far, they are usually around the wave crash.  I have also had good luck with the gulp shrimp in the new penny color with a red jig head bouncing it off the bottom.  When we go to the east end we go through the gate and all the way to the end.  We threw 1/4oz silver johnson spoons out to the deep water and reel it in slow and caught blues, spanish, and trout.   We have also throw that spoon over the grass and caught trout as well.  The bite seems to be different every year we go down.  Just have to figure out what they want.
> 
> Good Luck!



Sounds like u have a good handle on the fishery. I have also had good success in bay along the shore/grass line during hi tide throwing skitter walks and doa paddle tails on a red jig head.  Love to take the kayak out early at first light. Also concentrate on creek mouths.


----------



## Mike in Al (May 23, 2018)

Thanks guys, I have been going to SGI the past 6-7 years and have figured out some places on both sides of the bay to wade where we usually do pretty good especially on trout. Haven't done very well on flounder or reds ,but we seem to find one or two each trip. We took Mr Pates advice last year and got a couple reds at the kayak boat ramp.  We are always there memorial week and although I havent tried real hard in the surf, I can remember only catching one nice pompano and one keeper red in several years and a few short trout throwing a jerk bait. I need to figure how to be more productive in the surf behind the house since it looks as if next week I will be fishing between the rains. 

Can someone tell me more about the end of the state park. I have never tried that. How much it costs to go out there. Is it a per vehicle price or per person. I read last year that parking was limited and they only let a certain number out there. I don't go often enough to get a park pass , so if I wait til the gates open  is that parking area full already from people who camped there or had a code to get in early?


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 24, 2018)

Mike in Al said:


> Can someone tell me more about the end of the state park. I have never tried that. How much it costs to go out there. Is it a per vehicle price or per person. I read last year that parking was limited and they only let a certain number out there. I don't go often enough to get a park pass , so if I wait til the gates open  is that parking area full already from people who camped there or had a code to get in early?



It is $6 per person and can be worth every penny. There are a limited number of spaces and it is a crap shoot on if it is full or not. Usually you won't have a problem if you get there when they open the gate. For those of you that never went when it was 4x4 only, man you missed some fun. Getting there was half the battle and it was a battle at times!! 

June has always been pretty dang good down there. Spanish can be thick at times on spoons and such. If you just want bites, take a cast net and hopefully the white bait will be in close enough. Under a float will get spanish, jacks, and I have jumped a number of tarpon there. On bottom you will have all the sharks you can handle, on top on a number of other species. I prefer just this side of the tip, on the bay side, and back to the bird rack. 

June is just a really good month overall. You're not in the dead summer doldrums yet. Like was mentioned above, the trout fishing is incredible on the beaches on the moons of June and July.


----------



## Rabun (May 24, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> It is $6 per person and can be worth every penny. There are a limited number of spaces and it is a crap shoot on if it is full or not. Usually you won't have a problem if you get there when they open the gate. For those of you that never went when it was 4x4 only, man you missed some fun. Getting there was half the battle and it was a battle at times!!
> 
> June has always been pretty dang good down there. Spanish can be thick at times on spoons and such. If you just want bites, take a cast net and hopefully the white bait will be in close enough. Under a float will get spanish, jacks, and I have jumped a number of tarpon there. On bottom you will have all the sharks you can handle, on top on a number of other species. I prefer just this side of the tip, on the bay side, and back to the bird rack.
> 
> June is just a really good month overall. You're not in the dead summer doldrums yet. Like was mentioned above, the trout fishing is incredible on the beaches on the moons of June and July.



I remember the old days...I've pulled several non-4x4's out of that stretch.  Also remember when you could drive to the cut...just back up and start fishing...Night time honesty box for bridge toll...those were the days 

Dustin, for the trout on the beach you mention above...assume you are referring to a full moon?  I will be down week of June 10 during the new moon phase and was wondering if the trout would be active on beach during the new phase.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike in Al (May 26, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. We're headed out soon for what promises to be a very rainy week. I'm pretty sure I will still get a few breaks in the weather to try my luck . I will let y'all know if we do any good.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (May 26, 2018)

Not to rain on your parade more but I was there last year when the first named storm of the year came ashore near SGI and the fishing was terrible all week long after it was gone. The bay was very stained and bait was no where to be found. Even the surf fishing was terrible. Hope it is not as bad for you with the storm coming ashore farther west.


----------



## Mike in Al (May 26, 2018)

Yep. I've been worrying about that but trying to stay optimistic since I can't do anything about. If nothing else, I get a much needed week away from work. And, will eat my share of seafood and oysters while there. Hopefully the wife's and kids will find a day or two when the sun will pop thru for them. I will fish in the rain along as its not lightening and the waves aren't too bad.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (May 27, 2018)

Mike in Al said:


> Yep. I've been worrying about that but trying to stay optimistic since I can't do anything about. If nothing else, I get a much needed week away from work. And, will eat my share of seafood and oysters while there. Hopefully the wife's and kids will find a day or two when the sun will pop thru for them. I will fish in the rain along as its not lightening and the waves aren't too bad.



Hope the weather gets out of there quick for ya. Post us a report I’m headed down in 3 weeks.


----------



## Mike in Al (May 28, 2018)

Well, early Saturday afternoon we get thru the forest and hit why 98 at east point. It's real windy but not raining so my son and I stop and wade fish while we send the rest of the family on to SGI . We fished two and a half hours in a usually productive spot with only two bites. I lost one trout and had another fish cut my fluorocarbon on the strike. 

Later in the afternoon we fish under the 98 bridge in my brother in laws boat. We caught two 16 inch trout and ten or twelve sail cats. Those cats have to be the hardest pulling fish in the bay pound for pound. Also lost something really big after a long fight.

Late Sunday morning we go to another favorite wading spot. After two hours, four of us only caught two short trout and a lady fish. Defeated, we walk back to the truck . I check my phone and see several missed calls from my wife. My morning is about to get worse. She tells me we have four hours to get off the island as there is a mandatory evacuation. So , here I sit back in Alabama on Monday morning. We plan to go back Tuesday or Wednesday whenever we are able to return. Mainly just to spend time with our extended family as I don't expect much in the way of good weather or good fishing the rest of the week. But , one thing I've learned is you aren't going to catch anything if you don't try so I will be out during weather breaks and may catch a fish or two before the week is over.


----------



## Greene728 (May 28, 2018)

Mike in Al said:


> Well, early Saturday afternoon we get thru the forest and hit why 98 at east point. It's real windy but not raining so my son and I stop and wade fish while we send the rest of the family on to SGI . We fished two and a half hours in a usually productive spot with only two bites. I lost one trout and had another fish cut my fluorocarbon on the strike.
> 
> Later in the afternoon we fish under the 98 bridge in my brother in laws boat. We caught two 16 inch trout and ten or twelve sail cats. Those cats have to be the hardest pulling fish in the bay pound for pound. Also lost something really big after a long fight.
> 
> Late Sunday morning we go to another favorite wading spot. After two hours, four of us only caught two short trout and a lady fish. Defeated, we walk back to the truck . I check my phone and see several missed calls from my wife. My morning is about to get worse. She tells me we have four hours to get off the island as there is a mandatory evacuation. So , here I sit back in Alabama on Monday morning. We plan to go back Tuesday or Wednesday whenever we are able to return. Mainly just to spend time with our extended family as I don't expect much in the way of good weather or good fishing the rest of the week. But , one thing I've learned is you aren't going to catch anything if you don't try so I will be out during weather breaks and may catch a fish or two before the week is over.




Man I feel for you. We were there in June 2013 camping at the state park. There was a lowly little tropical depression (don’t even think it was named) that was coming in. At 7:30 in the morning the rangers come through and tell us we have 4 hours to vacate the park. This was a Wednesday morning and we had reservations till Saturday morning. By the time we made it halfway home, the storm was over. We considered just going inland a ways and waiting it out, but I was so PO’d the way they went about it we just kept heading north and spent our remaining days on West Point lake. According to the ranger when I asked why, he stated that if winds exceed like 35mph they close the bridge, and being it’s the only way off the island they in turn close the park. I guess from a liability stand point I see their concerns. But, I don’t know that they fully understand the implications it puts on some who are from long distances away and had plans for months or even years to be there. Obviously a hurricane or major tropical storm, I get it. But I promise you the storm had cleared the island by afternoon and the park reopened at 0700 the next morning. So I understand your frustration. Especially being a holiday weekend. Bad deal for a lot of folks down there this weekend. Island camping/vacation on the gulf I suppose. We now go in November which is much cooler anyways!


----------



## Mike in Al (Jun 4, 2018)

Tuesday morning we headed back to the island even though the forecast called for 80% chance of rain every day from Tuesday to Saturday. Luckily the weather channel screwed up on their prediction of rain as they usually do. We got there Tuesday around noon and never got hit by a drop of rain during the remainder of our stay. Tried fishing Wednesday morning at 6th street but only got a lady fish. Tried the boyscout ramp another afternoon and we  caught one 18 inch trout and some catfish. A kayaker coming in as we started fishing said the fish quit biting an hour ago as he had caught around 15 redfish on cut bait . He said most were short with with only two being legal . I think he kept one about 22 inches. Don't be too discouraged by my poor reports cause those who know what they are doing and go at the right times can catch fish. My fishing wasn't all bad as we finally had some fairly calm surf starting Thursday. This was my first trip where I had luck fishing the surf. Thursday morning after seeing a neighbor catching some fish early in the morning I went and got some fresh shrimp from the guy who sells it from his trailer. That morning we caught several trout . Most between 16-18 inces and a couple shorts. Also caught several whiting, a two pound black drum, a pompano , some lady fish and some angel fish. On Friday I fished some in the morning using larger pieces of shrimp and casting out further. That morning I caught a 17 and a 17  1/2  inch trout , a couple short trout , a two foot shark and a lady fish. That afternoon I Fished an hour with just three bites but got a 17 and 18 incher. I also saw a neighbor on each side of me catch a pompano  Thursday so there a few still around. Saturday morning I didn't fish since we had to pack but did watch my neighbor pull in a trout and several whiting in 15-20 minutes that I watched him.. All my surf fishing was done early mornings and late afternoons and the tide didn't seem too important. Most afternoon trout bit about thirty minutes before dark.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 5, 2018)

Glad it wasn’t a complete wash out for ya!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 5, 2018)

Sounds like you made the best of it!!!


----------



## Rabun (Jun 5, 2018)

Sounds like you did pretty well! I'll be down starting Saturday at Indian Pass.  Hope to get on a few eaters as well.  Congrats!


----------



## burtontrout (Jun 5, 2018)

We just got back from SGI and we had our moments. Tuesday through Saturday the fishing was good if the tides were right. We fished the cut every night. Our mist productive night was Wednesday. Mike 81 caught fish on spooks while I caught them on Gulp shrimp. Almost every cast for 45 minutes. It was fantastic. Thursday night was ok, but now where near the same number of fish. 
  Trout/Black Drum are the in the surf.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 5, 2018)

burtontrout said:


> We just got back from SGI and we had our moments. Tuesday through Saturday the fishing was good if the tides were right. We fished the cut every night. Our mist productive night was Wednesday. Mike 81 caught fish on spooks while I caught them on Gulp shrimp. Almost every cast for 45 minutes. It was fantastic. Thursday night was ok, but now where near the same number of fish.
> Trout/Black Drum are the in the surf.



Welcome back Burton....glad you got some action!  Headed down Saturday and hope to find some takers as well.


----------

